
GetTogether: Open-source event manager for local communities - jsingleton
https://github.com/GetTogetherComm/GetTogether
======
jsingleton
> Try it free at
> [https://gettogether.community](https://gettogether.community)

Goals

\- Be feature-competitive with Meetup.com

\- Allow multiple instances to share federated event data

\- Provide sustainable, cost-effective hosting for FOSS communities

\- Be developed and maintained by the communities using it

------
kennydude
Nice to see a Django app on here :)

